# Eurasion Collared Dove



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I have found the mother load of these invasive species and have started to get me some.. They are classified as an exotic and not regulated by parks and wildlife.. http://www.tpwmagazine.com/archive/2004/apr/ed_3/

Legal table fare for my air rifles.. Yesterday I zapped me one with my AA S410C and the feast will be soon. I figure If I can get 1 or 2 a day this week , I'll have me a good grillin batch..
They are larger and more agressive than our native species and are competing for nests and food.. They gotta go!!!!!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

They eat good, that's for sure.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

That gun is gorgeous! I hit that link you sent me to, couldn't you have started me off on something less advanced Lol! That site has everything imaginable in it!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Those are bad to eat, I will be by this pm to get them for my compost pile. Can you get 50 more?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> That gun is gorgeous! I hit that link you sent me to, couldn't you have started me off on something less advanced Lol! That site has everything imaginable in it!


 CSF for a little over 1200.00 it better be gorgeous.. I am going to post pics of each one of my shooters with a dead dove.. A different gun each day.. That way I get to play with all of them..

Oh and Beerforbait!! You can have all the body parts except the breast for your composet pile...


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Go for it but hear this*

I may be a contrarian, but I say welcome to the ECD. I have had so many zero or almost zero hunts for the fickle mourning dove that I wouldn't mind if it just got replaced by a better , more numerous, more adaptive dove. (As a caucasian, some indigenous peoples consider me and my kind to be an invasive species, but here I am to stay.)


----------



## txfishhunt (Feb 16, 2008)

you should name your gun call it "THE LEE HARVEY" LOL!


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

We have them in our neighborhood to, very large dove, they do keep the natives out of the bird seed.


----------



## Masked Duck (Nov 17, 2007)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> They are larger and more agressive than our native species and are competing for nests and food.. They gotta go!!!!!


You might want to hold off on the vindictiveness. Biologists are finding that they are not a threat to our native doves like was first feared.

I hope the populations increase to the point where they are included in the season with an added limit for these great game birds.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Masked duck

I had not heard that parks and wildlife had changed their position on those birds. Last I heard was they were taking over the mourning dove habitat and running them off. Their advice was shoot em all.

Charlie


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks Charlie... They are an invasive specie's from india and are not welcome here.. I have watched them up side white wings which are a good size dove and they are the rulers of the roost.. The white wings don't stand a chance.. These are almost the size of a pidgeon [ rock dove that is also an invasive species from india] Hey I have someting that I can shoot legally and I am on it like a rat on a cheeto... Don't spoil the fun...hwell:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah the only prob with shooting them with the pellet gun is that most of them hang out in the city neighborhoods where it is illegal to shoot a pellet gun or bb gun.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Well I guess thats better than bustin them with a shotgun in the city limits .... lol. I have a spot in the county thats infested with them. They are numerous along the coast and if ya find a nice secluded area you will see them... Its called hunting... I have to do it just like you guys do... I have to follow the rules just like you guys do... I get A lot of **** about my airgunnin , but I can tell ya,,,, I have a blast with it......


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Well I guess thats better than bustin them with a shotgun in the city limits .... lol. I have a spot in the county thats infested with them. They are numerous along the coast and if ya find a nice secluded area you will see them... Its called hunting... I have to do it just like you guys do... I have to follow the rules just like you guys do... I get A lot of **** about my airgunnin , but I can tell ya,,,, I have a blast with it......


LOL, JQ, I was just messing with ya. Stirring the pot a little. I would imagine it would be alot of fun.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

LOL... I will be stirrin the gumbo pot soon..... My little hunny whole is gunna be a producer... I think I need my .22 cal's tho for a quick kill. The .177 did the job but!!!! iT was iffy there for a minute... good size birds...


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> LOL... I will be stirrin the gumbo pot soon..... My little hunny whole is gunna be a producer... I think I need my .22 cal's tho for a quick kill. The .177 did the job but!!!! iT was iffy there for a minute... good size birds...


Pricing for a guided hunt please Sir....:rotfl:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> Pricing for a guided hunt please Sir....:rotfl:


 Using your gun or one of my twins???
175.00 IF YA BRING YOUR OWN GUN..
325.00 If ya wanna shoot one of the twins:rotfl:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Using your gun or one of my twins???
> 175.00 IF YA BRING YOUR OWN GUN..
> 325.00 If ya wanna shoot one of the twins:rotfl:


Does that include Gumbo and Beer? :rotfl:


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> My little hunny whole is gunna be a producer... I think I need my .22 cal's tho for a quick kill. The .177 did the job but!!!! iT was iffy there for a minute... good size birds...


Are you using pellets or BB's? My experience (years ago as a kid) was that the lead pellets tend to ball up on impact with the feathers...we would hear a whaaack, and the bird would fly off. Changed over to BB's and if it connected, the bird fell...just had to watch out for the BB when eating.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

bwguardian said:


> Are you using pellets or BB's? My experience (years ago as a kid) was that the lead pellets tend to ball up on impact with the feathers...we would hear a whaaack, and the bird would fly off. Changed over to BB's and if it connected, the bird fell...just had to watch out for the BB when eating.


Did ya see the guns dude!!!! I don't shoot bb's lol..

Those are High powered 900 fps air rifles.. AT 1100.00 dollers each before the scopes, scuba tanks, hoses, fill adapters. and tunes.. I don't think I will have a problem with penatration... I have 28 grain enjin .22 cal pellets that at 900 fps are pushin 50 + fpe. just enter the #'s into this calculator.. it will tell ya the story.. http://www.gatewaytoairguns.com/pellet_energy.htm
I think most game would be brought down with that power...
Birds don.t stand a chance... lol


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Yea, I did see the guns...look nice too. But you stated the .177 caliber was having trouble getting the job done and you thought moving up to the .22 caliber (which I assumed were the nicer guns pictured above) to get the bird in the dirt. I had an old Daisy and later moved up to the Bengamin, which was the air gun of the era back in the early 1980's. Looks like things have changed...LMAO!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Yea my .177 that i used is an english version and only puts out 12 fpe.. thats all the government over there will allow them to have.. poor bastages.... So I bought me one to see what kinda handicap they were dealing with... I would hate to be in a socialist country and have to play with those under powered guns... Luckilly !!!! They make an american version of thier finely made English weapons that kikk butt... he he he


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I have to get the Remington .22 with CB caps every now and again when the squirrels invade/destroy the wifes bird feeders. It is amazing watching the hierarchy of the morning, white wing, and ring neck doves. Now when I get over to the shop in Pasadena...there are more ring necks than I can shake a stick at.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Lets get together bro.. I will bring the twins and we can thin out the ringers... I will have the scuba tank filled to 3200 psi and we can pop em all day.. guive me a call.. pm sent..
Randall


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I read somewhere that wildlife officials think that the collards "may" fill in the niche left by the demise of the passenger pidgeon...
or maybe not..
I DO know that they(collards) dont hang out much in rual areas, seeming to prefer more urban sites and especially grain elevators and storage.
same for whitewings, get a couple of miles away from cities and towns and they are seldom seen, at least over here along Hwy 90 west of SA.
mourning doves seem to be holding OK, but we need rain for summer forage seeds.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

"I hope the populations increase to the point where they are included in the season with an added limit for these great game birds."

You can shoot all the ECD's you want while hunting regulated dove. Was that what you were hoping for ?


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

kweber said:


> I read somewhere that wildlife officials think that the collards "may" fill in the niche left by the demise of the passenger pidgeon...
> or maybe not..
> I DO know that they(collards) dont hang out much in rual areas, seeming to prefer more urban sites and especially grain elevators and storage.
> same for whitewings, get a couple of miles away from cities and towns and they are seldom seen, at least over here along Hwy 90 west of SA.
> mourning doves seem to be holding OK, but we need rain for summer forage seeds.


Collards am green. Ringnicks am gra.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

OK Lev, mebbe the spellin' aint so hot and yeah, them greens is good cooked wid bacon. but the yerazians aint ringnecks, semi-ringnecks mebbe.:rotfl:


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

Have a couple of ringneck's coming in to my bird feeders every few days. When those two guys land, the mourning and Aztec dove give 'em plenty of room !! I saw one of the bigger mourning dove get the ***t whacked out of it by one of the ringneck because it got too close to where it was feeding. Heck of a pecking order I'de say.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> "I hope the populations increase to the point where they are included in the season with an added limit for these great game birds."
> 
> You can shoot all the ECD's you want while hunting regulated dove. Was that what you were hoping for ?


Please correct me if I'm wrong, can't you shoot them all year long ..no limit.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, can't you shoot them all year long ..no limit.


 LOL, I think you can even spotlight them.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

They are an exotic.. in the same catagory as a bunch of those wierd deer and stuff you guys shoot ALL YEAR...


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Good shooting Johnny, I have a whisper and would do the same if I had the chance!!


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Euro's*

We have these birds at our lease in Del Rio. Game Warden stops by often and told us to shoot them. Shoot them all year long with no limit. They mostly hang around the cmap and feed pens. Feeding out this weekend, will post pics of them and quail.


----------



## Blazerbayjunkie (Aug 13, 2005)

seen alot of them in my back yard here in Pasadena Tx


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

There is no limit on them and you cn hunt them year round. Two years ago I killed 11 of them in the middle of the city limit in McKinney Texas hunting morning doves on a large field. It was weird watching the police drive by in there patrol cars while we where hammering the doves. I can tell you that they come to the mojo dove like you would not believe. Very few monring doves came to my mojo but the collered ring neck dive bombed them. According to the outdoor writer in Dallas I shot the most he has heard of. We where in a field right in the middle of the city limits so they where coming from a lot of heighborhoods. Good looking birds.


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Go to your nearest grain elevator an talk to whoever is in charge. The one down my street let’s me go hunt there on Sunday, cause they’re closed Sunday. I haven’t gone in awhile but after seeing this, I’m gonna start going again. FYI I also go at night an shoot the rats for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

AguaMala said:


> Go to your nearest grain elevator an talk to whoever is in charge. The one down my street let’s me go hunt there on Sunday, cause they’re closed Sunday. I haven’t gone in awhile but after seeing this, I’m gonna start going again. FYI I also go at night an shoot the rats for them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



2009 post revival!! LOL


----------



## tlconstructiontx (Jul 15, 2021)

You can put a crab trap and fill it with scratch grain, and when its full drop it in the pool and you don't have to pick out the shot!
Just joking kind of.


----------

